

Better sales presentations - jslogan
http://www.b2brainmaker.com/blog/40-blog/319-10-slides-to-a-better-sales-presentation

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > Abraham Lincoln's Gettysburg Address ... took three minutes to deliver.
      > So, why would it take anything more than 30 minutes to describe a company, ...
      > That's 15 times longer than Lincoln used at Gettysburg!
    

Er, so 30 divided by 3 is 15?

Slide 6:

    
    
      > "Why Should I Believe You?"
    

You blew it. Now I find it hard to believe anything you say.

ADDED IN EDIT: Since I got a down-vlote at least one person hasn't understood
the point I'm making, or didn't like the way I made it. Let me expand somewhat
to try to make it clearer.

In this hyper-critical, attention-deficit economy, it doesn't take much to
lose your audience. If you're pitching for me to invest in you, you'd better
know what you're talking about.

This was a fundamental error in a document that that was talking about the
importance of the pitch. The document itself is a pitch, and pretty much the
only figures they gave, they got wrong.

Yes, that means that I stop reading when they actually have more interesting,
useful and important things to say, but it does make me worried about their
attention to detail, and there are 101 other things demanding my attention.

Net result - stupid error, and they've lost my attention. Other sites are just
one click away, and my time is limited.

~~~
jslogan
The error is the speech took approximately two minutes, not three. Thirty
minutes is about 15 times longer.

